# Forum Home Renovation Plumbing  Using 9kg LPG instead of renting 45kg bottles?

## woodchip

Hi, Is it legal/sensible to use the 9kg BBQ gas bottles in lieu of renting the 45kg bottles from the large gas suppliers, when a 9kg is about $20, I don't know the cost of filling the 45kg??, rental is $45 per annum, I think?, cheers

----------


## ringtail

It is totally legal to do and I do it because I never got around to getting the big bottles. I'm glad I didn't get them though as I'm sure I'm in front just using 9 kg's with no bottle rental. We only have a gas stove though so a full 9 kg lasts about 5 - 6 months. Might be a different storey with gas hot water as they chew it.

----------


## wonderplumb

I worked it out to be a little cheaper to run the 45kg bottles than refill one 9kg bottle five times based on the average price of 9kg refills in my local area. There's also the convenience of not having to run off to change it as regularly as you would a 45kg. 
If you do use 9kg bottles the same rules apply as far as prohibited locations, securing, proximity etc etc

----------


## Bros

Just emptied my 45 Kg and sent it back now running on 9kg. We only have a cooktop.

----------


## SabreOne

Gas cooktop only, 9kg bottles since new install, get about 7-8 months per bottle. Would never go back to larger bottles.

----------


## Smurf

For a cooktop only, most people seem to be using 2 x 9kg these days. That's what I have, and it was installed this way by a licensed gas fitter and has the relevant compliance tag etc. 
If it's for heating or hot water then definitely get the big bottles. It's too much hassle to be constantly changing them just to save a few $. It's easier to just leave it to the gas company in that case. 
For the cooktop I get 9 months or so out of a bottle but then I'm a fairly economical cook (always use lids on pans etc). But at a previous house with gas heating, I went through a 45 kg bottle every fortnight in June and July and from speaking to others I think that's pretty typical usage here in Tas. Maybe not so much in a warmer climate.

----------


## Bros

Mine had a two way valve but it was blocked off so I am going to get a second bottle. A mate who volunteers at a church run op shop said just buy a bottle from them that is out of date for $2 and go an exchange it at Bunnings as they don't look at the expiry date.  
I have my order in.

----------


## grantbudd

I went for 2 x 9kgs so I have 3 on the property with the third in the BBQ. That way if anything runs out I have a redundancy  :Redface: ) I also have a contents gauge so I have an idea on whats left in the cylinder....I bought 2 re-tested bottles fully filled for $100 from my gas fitter who does visual inspections on cylinders and refills. Only been running on one for past 3 weeks as that is how old the kitchen is. (900 wide 5 burner cook top only)

----------

